# csrss & winlogon virus.



## Vampy99 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi all,

Wondered if anyone could help. Im having a problem with a couple of virus's on my laptop which i believe to be the csrss virus & the winlogon virus. They appear constantly in my task manager under the 'Processes' tab, they are named as "csrss.exe" & "winlogon.exe", there is no other information for them like there is for the rest of the running processes, it just tells me how much memory they are taking up which is around 1000k for the csrss & 650k for the winlogon. I know there is similar named processes which are crucial Windows system processes but these don't seem anything like that & I have read about virus's mimicking the names of windows processes. My CPU usage is now always 100% which is slowing my system down, I am unable to access several programs on my PC & my cursor will freeze every so often & doesn't come back. I have tried to end the processes in the task manager but this just keeps saying access denied.
My virus software can't pick the virus's up, neither can my adware or spyware software. I've ran an msconfig but everything looks as it was before there also.

Im stuck as to what to do next. I'm thinking about a reformat but I'd like to avoid that if possible. Any help would be great.

Regards, V.


----------

